# Tesla S- "Best, safest car EVER", 300 mile range. free 1/2 hr charge. Pubs can't  OMG



## francoHFW

...stop him lol. This guy is amazing...

ImagesVideosNewsShoppingMoreSearch OptionsShow search tools Model S | Tesla Motors
Model S | Tesla Motors - Cached - Similar
Model S is the world's first premium electric sedan. Designed from the ground up 
as an electric car, Model S provides an unprecedented driving range of up to ...

TeslaModel S is the world's first premium 
electric sedan. Designed from the 
ground ... FeaturesWith a rigid body structure, nearly 50/50 
weight distribution and a remarkably ... 
Model SFeatures - Design Studio - Specs - Facts - ... SpecsModel S is a premium electric sedan 
with seating for 7, up to 300 mile range,
 ... 
GalleryBrowse images of Model S. The first 
premium electric sedan combines ... FactsCustomers should order Model S in the 
market they intend to register and drive ... 
More results from teslamotors.com » 
News for tesla s
Bloomberg UPDATE: Tesla roof so strong it broke crush-test machine
USA TODAY - 6 hours ago
Overall, the electric Model S scored tops in tests for federal ratings.
Tesla Says Model S Sedan Receives Top U.S. Crash Rating
Bloomberg - 14 hours ago 
tesla's model s sedan destroys safety tests ... literally - businessweek
www.businessweek.com/.../teslas-model-s-sedan-destroys-safety-tests-dot-dot-dot-literally - Cached
1 day ago ... In the long history of automotive safety press releases, no carmaker has ever 
issued a statement quite like the one put out by Tesla Motors on ...
Images for tesla s

Tesla Model S - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Model_S - Cached - Similar
The Tesla Model S is a full-sized electric four-door hatchback sports sedan 
produced by Tesla Motors. First shown to the public at the 2009 Frankfurt Motor 
Show ...
The Tesla Model S Is So Safe It Broke the Crash-Testing Gear - Wired
The Tesla Model S Is So Safe It Broke the Crash-Testing Gear | Autopia | Wired.com - Cached
1 day ago ... The Tesla Model S may be the safest vehicle ever tested by the Feds. So safe, in 
fact, that according to the automaker, the all-electric sedan ...
Tesla says Model S gets best NHTSA safety rating ever - MSNBC.com
www.nbcnews.com/.../tesla-says-model-s-gets-best-nhtsa-safety-rating-ever-6C10960098 - Cached
1 day ago ... While other manufacturers have been struggling to gain traction in a slow-
growing battery car market, California start-up Tesla Motors...
TESLA: Tesla Model S Achieves Best Safety Rating of Any Car Ever ...
TESLA: Tesla Model S Achieves Best Safety Rating of Any Car Ever Tested - Business Insider - Cached
1 day ago ... Palo Alto, CA  Independent testing by the National Highway Traffic Safety 
Administration (NHTSA) has awarded the Tesla Model S a 5-star ...
Upstart Tesla wins top U.S. safety rating; what will competitors do ...
www.latimes.com/.../la-fi-hy-tesla-nhtsa-safety-rating-20130820,0,2050024.story
1 day ago ... Tesla claims that NHTSA crash tests prove Model S is safest car on road. ... 
Adding to a growing list of accolades, Tesla Motors' Model S has ...


----------



## francoHFW

Volt now selling as hoped- only took 3 years to get past the PUB BS sabotage campaign. Fecking a-holes, hater dupes...WTF is wrong with you people, in the end?


----------



## Darkwind

Another private industry success story.

Nice.


----------



## S.J.

Here we go again.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Fisker Karma anyone? Or do I need to remind you green freaks about that piece of crap?


----------



## francoHFW

So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.


----------



## TemplarKormac

francoHFW said:


> So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.



Franco, you think the "pubs" are out to get you. You think they are in your closet and hiding under your bed. Most paranoid liberal I've ever seen. If you didn't notice, what part of our infrastructure is ready to handle hybrids? None of it. The car needs to be charged, yet the only place you can charge it is your home. It's big weakness? It can't go on long road trips.


----------



## francoHFW

Yup, you wrecked the Fisker with lies ... great job, shyttehead un-American a-hole hater dupes. LOL


----------



## francoHFW

Fact, dingbat. Read something. Sleep well. Nite.


----------



## auditor0007

Great car if you have $100,000 and live anywhere close to a dealership.


----------



## Star

Darkwind said:


> Another private industry success story.
> 
> Nice.


 

Private industry? Welllll-----well they are now, thanks to; "authorized by Congress, signed by President George W. Bush, and awarded under President Obama."


Tesla Motors has done right by U.S. taxpayers.

The fast-growing electric car company has repaid the entire $465 million loan it received from the U.S. Department of Energy, in a vindication for company co-founder Elon Musk, the billionaire mogul and rocket-ship enthusiast. The loan repayment, made nine years ahead of schedule, was completed Wednesday when Tesla wired $451.8 million to the federal government.


Teslas loan was part of the governments 2010 Advanced Technology Vehicle Manufacturing Program, a $25 billion fund *authorized by Congress, signed by President George W. Bush, and awarded under President Obama.* The loan program, which was separate from the U.S. auto bailouts to GM and Chrysler under the Troubled Asset Relief Program (TARP), was designed to get fuel-efficient vehicles to consumers faster.
.


----------



## Missourian

12,000 on the road and already the safest car in history.

Sounds a lot like Obama's Nobel Peace Prize...


----------



## theHawk

francoHFW said:


> Volt now selling as hoped- only took 3 years to get past the PUB BS sabotage campaign. Fecking a-holes, hater dupes...WTF is wrong with you people, in the end?



I don't have any problem with the car.

Its going to be great for those 1%ers that have $100k laying around.

Of course I'd perfer to buy a new Stingray Vette and use the extra  $40k to buy gas for 240,000 miles.


----------



## bucs90

GOP will oppose anything that doesn't please energy lobbyists.

Here in SC, they put a LIMIT on solar energy. Yep. The state only has 2 power companies, both private companies. They are worried too much solar will cut into electric profits. So, the state limits it. Yay Tea Party governor!!!

Furman Univ is maxed out, but, says they could power most of their campus with solar. RW govt wont let them. Shame.


----------



## francoHFW

Missourian said:


> 12,000 on the road and already the safest car in history.
> 
> Sounds a lot like Obama's Nobel Peace Prize...



The TESLA S is so safe it BROKE several of the federal testing devices. READ SOMETHING!! "IQRA!!"

Obama did enough in his first 6 months to deserve the Nobel, mainly not being an arrogant my way or the highway chickenhawk incompetent to the max 9/11 enabler, crusading against Islam ugly American MORON. 

Pubs said Obama got the Nobel when he was actually NOMINATED, the lying charlatan obstruction and fear mongering 24/7 "no compromise, un-American" (TIME) a-holes and their silly brainwashed (50% racist) chumps. And half the country PLUS either believe them or are "unsure". Great job, douchebags!


----------



## francoHFW

TemplarKormac said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franco, you think the "pubs" are out to get you. You think they are in your closet and hiding under your bed. Most paranoid liberal I've ever seen. If you didn't notice, what part of our infrastructure is ready to handle hybrids? None of it. The car needs to be charged, yet the only place you can charge it is your home. It's big weakness? It can't go on long road trips.
Click to expand...


Just facts, son.

The Volt? So the dupes don't know ANYTHING about it, like O-Care, except they cost 278K to build and catch fire,  and God knows what? ALL BS. 

NO , the Volt has a gas engine that keeps the electric one charged and gets about 40 mpg forever. The Tesla S has a 300 mile range- they already have futuristic chaging stations, takes 1/2 hr, is FREE, and will have 200 or something in a couple years. They can also switch the whole battery faster than a gas car can get a fill up, "IQRA!!" LOL 

But stay in you Pub dupe gloom and doom bubble, and biotch
about the "gov't run" commie media that reports everything...not bs Pub propaganda.


----------



## ScienceRocks

There's no reason to oppose a great man like Eon Musk. This is what the republicans are fighting for is for a man like him to be successful  At least I thought.


----------



## Old Rocks

TemplarKormac said:


> Fisker Karma anyone? Or do I need to remind you green freaks about that piece of crap?



Ever hear of the Whippet, dumb ass? For every Buick or Olds, there were a half dozen auto brands that did not make it.


----------



## Old Rocks

auditor0007 said:


> Great car if you have $100,000 and live anywhere close to a dealership.



The Tesla is sold over the net, and is fully competative in that class of autos. For those that need something less costly, there are quite a number of EV's out there now. From Ford, Chevy, and others.

Buy | Tesla Motors


----------



## Old Rocks

Matthew said:


> There's no reason to oppose a great man like Eon Musk. This is what the republicans are fighting for is for a man like him to be successful  At least I thought.



Mathew, there was a time when the GOP would have been grandstanding Elon Musk as the ultimate entranpenuer. Now all too many are so wrapped up in the false dichotomy of liberal alternatives versus conservative fossil fuels that they cannot even see that such men are the drivers of civilization.


----------



## FA_Q2

Star said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another private industry success story.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private industry? Welllll-----well they are now, thanks to; "authorized by Congress, signed by President George W. Bush, and awarded under President Obama."
> 
> 
> Tesla Motors has done right by U.S. taxpayers.
> 
> The fast-growing electric car company has repaid the entire $465 million loan it received from the U.S. Department of Energy, in a vindication for company co-founder Elon Musk, the billionaire mogul and rocket-ship enthusiast. The loan repayment, made nine years ahead of schedule, was completed Wednesday when Tesla wired $451.8 million to the federal government.
> 
> 
> Teslas loan was part of the governments 2010 Advanced Technology Vehicle Manufacturing Program, a $25 billion fund *authorized by Congress, signed by President George W. Bush, and awarded under President Obama.* The loan program, which was separate from the U.S. auto bailouts to GM and Chrysler under the Troubled Asset Relief Program (TARP), was designed to get fuel-efficient vehicles to consumers faster.
> .
Click to expand...


That does not change the fact that this was a private company crating this.  A loan does not make it a government accomplishment.  Most here do not have a problem with government making common sense loans that do not appear political ploys or payoffs.


----------



## FA_Q2

The care has decent range, one of the few, so it is likely the first that I would say is actually ready for the market at large.  The volt is a joke as hybrids usually are.  As they are still gas based and I had a friend getting almost 50 miles to the gallon on a pure gas vehicle back in the 90s these hybrids are a BS phase.  Electric cars will eventually replace the gas vehicle simply because they are cleaner, quieter and easier to maintain.  

The funny thing is that you seem to think that the right does not like electric cars.  That is, of course, a fabricated pile of horse manure from you.  The right has nothing against electric cars.  Instead, they can acknowledge reality in a way that you seem unable to grasp.  Electric cars are not ready for the greater market, it is that simple.  They are going to replace gas vehicles no matter what  the one thing you can count on is that technology is going to move forward.  They do not need government subsidies or government handouts to do so either.  You, on the left, seem unable to grasp that reality.  You think that nothing can move forward without nanny government there to assist its rise.  That is utter bullshit and is one of the reasons that we see so many failures.  There are products that should never even have made it to market but they do because the government is there it ensure that they do.

These cars are going to become a reality no matter what.  They are not going to be big though until the first purchasers take the brunt of the cost for the infrastructure.   The tesla S, hopefully, will be one of the first that forces that infrastructure in place.  We need battery swapping stations (charging is simply NOT an option as a 30 min wait to get back on the road is unacceptable) like gas stations all over the nation.  They will come regardless of government and regardless of your asinine fear of republicans fighting against something that they were never actually fighting in the first place.


----------



## Wyatt earp

francoHFW said:


> ...stop him lol. This guy is amazing...
> 
> ImagesVideosNewsShoppingMoreSearch OptionsShow search tools Model S | Tesla Motors
> Model S | Tesla Motors - Cached - Similar
> Model S is the world's first premium electric sedan. Designed from the ground up
> as an electric car, Model S provides an unprecedented driving range of up to ...
> 
> TeslaModel S is the world's first premium
> electric sedan. Designed from the
> ground ... FeaturesWith a rigid body structure, nearly 50/50
> weight distribution and a remarkably ...
> Model SFeatures - Design Studio - Specs - Facts - ... SpecsModel S is a premium electric sedan
> with seating for 7, up to 300 mile range,
> ...
> GalleryBrowse images of Model S. The first
> premium electric sedan combines ... FactsCustomers should order Model S in the
> market they intend to register and drive ...
> More results from teslamotors.com »
> News for tesla s
> Bloomberg UPDATE: Tesla roof so strong it broke crush-test machine
> USA TODAY - 6 hours ago
> Overall, the electric Model S scored tops in tests for federal ratings.
> Tesla Says Model S Sedan Receives Top U.S. Crash Rating
> Bloomberg - 14 hours ago
> tesla's model s sedan destroys safety tests ... literally - businessweek
> www.businessweek.com/.../teslas-model-s-sedan-destroys-safety-tests-dot-dot-dot-literally - Cached
> 1 day ago ... In the long history of automotive safety press releases, no carmaker has ever
> issued a statement quite like the one put out by Tesla Motors on ...
> Images for tesla s
> 
> Tesla Model S - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Model_S - Cached - Similar
> The Tesla Model S is a full-sized electric four-door hatchback sports sedan
> produced by Tesla Motors. First shown to the public at the 2009 Frankfurt Motor
> Show ...
> The Tesla Model S Is So Safe It Broke the Crash-Testing Gear - Wired
> The Tesla Model S Is So Safe It Broke the Crash-Testing Gear | Autopia | Wired.com - Cached
> 1 day ago ... The Tesla Model S may be the safest vehicle ever tested by the Feds. So safe, in
> fact, that according to the automaker, the all-electric sedan ...
> Tesla says Model S gets best NHTSA safety rating ever - MSNBC.com
> www.nbcnews.com/.../tesla-says-model-s-gets-best-nhtsa-safety-rating-ever-6C10960098 - Cached
> 1 day ago ... While other manufacturers have been struggling to gain traction in a slow-
> growing battery car market, California start-up Tesla Motors...
> TESLA: Tesla Model S Achieves Best Safety Rating of Any Car Ever ...
> TESLA: Tesla Model S Achieves Best Safety Rating of Any Car Ever Tested - Business Insider - Cached
> 1 day ago ... Palo Alto, CA  Independent testing by the National Highway Traffic Safety
> Administration (NHTSA) has awarded the Tesla Model S a 5-star ...
> Upstart Tesla wins top U.S. safety rating; what will competitors do ...
> www.latimes.com/.../la-fi-hy-tesla-nhtsa-safety-rating-20130820,0,2050024.story
> 1 day ago ... Tesla claims that NHTSA crash tests prove Model S is safest car on road. ...
> Adding to a growing list of accolades, Tesla Motors' Model S has ...



Dont worry fanco if anylne could break it I think you could do it.


----------



## Claudette

Sounds nice. Only problem is who has that kind of money for a car??

I sure don't and since it won't pull my horse trailer I sure don't want it. 

Also since stations for charging aren't set up where do you charge it?? Home? Hope you aren't thinking of taking a long trip.


----------



## francoHFW

FA_Q2 said:


> The care has decent range, one of the few, so it is likely the first that I would say is actually ready for the market at large.  The volt is a joke as hybrids usually are.  As they are still gas based and I had a friend getting almost 50 miles to the gallon on a pure gas vehicle back in the 90&#8217;s these hybrids are a BS phase.  Electric cars will eventually replace the gas vehicle simply because they are cleaner, quieter and easier to maintain.
> 
> The funny thing is that you seem to think that the right does not like electric cars.  That is, of course, a fabricated pile of horse manure from you.  The right has nothing against electric cars.  Instead, they can acknowledge reality in a way that you seem unable to grasp.  Electric cars are not ready for the greater market, it is that simple.  They are going to replace gas vehicles no matter what &#8211; the one thing you can count on is that technology is going to move forward.  They do not need government subsidies or government handouts to do so either.  You, on the left, seem unable to grasp that reality.  You think that nothing can move forward without nanny government there to assist its rise.  That is utter bullshit and is one of the reasons that we see so many failures.  There are products that should never even have made it to market but they do because the government is there it ensure that they do.
> 
> These cars are going to become a reality no matter what.  They are not going to be big though until the first purchasers take the brunt of the cost for the infrastructure.   The tesla S, hopefully, will be one of the first that forces that infrastructure in place.  We need battery swapping stations (charging is simply NOT an option as a 30 min wait to get back on the road is unacceptable) like gas stations all over the nation.  They will come regardless of government and regardless of your asinine fear of &#8216;republicans&#8217; fighting against something that they were never actually fighting in the first place.




Yup, Sean Rushbeck never said a word about the Volt, Fisker, or Tesla ...lol- Are you an idiot or a liar? They ruined the Volt for years and killed the Fisker, dingbat. Now they're fighting the Tesla - pandering to the car dealer/maker lobbyists. Read something. Already got Tesla shops banned in Texas.

The Volt is a great car, Motor Trend car of the year 2010, and didn't get past the tidal wave of Pubcrappe until recently. Your party and dupes like you are an "un-American" (TIME) disgrace.


----------



## mudwhistle

TemplarKormac said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franco, you think the "pubs" are out to get you. You think they are in your closet and hiding under your bed. Most paranoid liberal I've ever seen. If you didn't notice, what part of our infrastructure is ready to handle hybrids? None of it. The car needs to be charged, yet the only place you can charge it is your home. It's big weakness? It can't go on long road trips.
Click to expand...


another is it can't pull heavy loads like boats and trailers without quickly running out of juice...........


----------



## francoHFW

zzzzzzzzzzzzz Thanks Rush. Get a hybrid truck, obviously. Silly. Can you smell the brainwashing? lol For hater dupes, it's "unpatriotic" to by a hybrid/electric- unbelievable...


----------



## daveman

francoHFW said:


> Tesla S- "Best, safest car EVER", 300 mile range. free 1/2 hr charge. Pubs can't OMG
> ...stop him lol. This guy is amazing...


Can you afford one?  No.

Can I afford one?  No.

Can 90% of America afford one?  No.


----------



## squeeze berry

francoHFW said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzz Thanks Rush. Get a hybrid truck, obviously. Silly.



fail car, fail thread


----------



## ScienceRocks

mudwhistle said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franco, you think the "pubs" are out to get you. You think they are in your closet and hiding under your bed. Most paranoid liberal I've ever seen. If you didn't notice, what part of our infrastructure is ready to handle hybrids? None of it. The car needs to be charged, yet the only place you can charge it is your home. It's big weakness? It can't go on long road trips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another is it can't pull heavy loads like boats and trailers without quickly running out of juice...........
Click to expand...


It isn't a truck but a sports car. LOL


----------



## deltex1

I drive a 99 Mazda truck.  I've been driving for 60 years....never had an
accident.  I need a Tesla like I need a hole in my head.  Sorry for not contributing to the great Obabble recovery.


----------



## ScienceRocks

daveman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla S- "Best, safest car EVER", 300 mile range. free 1/2 hr charge. Pubs can't OMG
> ...stop him lol. This guy is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you afford one?  No.
> 
> Can I afford one?  No.
> 
> Can 90% of America afford one?  No.
Click to expand...


The Tesla S is made for the upper middle class and the rich. True story.


----------



## francoHFW

daveman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla S- "Best, safest car EVER", 300 mile range. free 1/2 hr charge. Pubs can't OMG
> ...stop him lol. This guy is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you afford one?  No.
> 
> Can I afford one?  No.
> 
> Can 90% of America afford one?  No.
Click to expand...


The Tesla S? So how many 400 hp, 0-60 in 4.2 seconds, 130 mph 5-7 passenger, best safety rating ever by far,sports car handling sedans can you afford? Even for 70-100k bucks? Brainwashed ignorance at work...just like ACA.

A Volt is now 25k. But you farmers seem to need a TRUCK lol. They have them too.


----------



## ScienceRocks

deltex1 said:


> I drive a 99 Mazda truck.  I've been driving for 60 years....never had an
> accident.  I need a Tesla like I need a hole in my head.  Sorry for not contributing to the great Obabble recovery.



Isn't choices grand? You have the choice.


----------



## Skull Pilot

francoHFW said:


> Volt now selling as hoped- only took 3 years to get past the PUB BS sabotage campaign. Fecking a-holes, hater dupes...WTF is wrong with you people, in the end?



The only reason the volt sold at all was the fact that the government gave our tax dollars away to anyone stupid enough to buy one as incentives.


----------



## Stephanie

bucs90 said:


> *GOP will oppose anything that doesn't please energy lobbyists.*
> 
> Here in SC, they put a LIMIT on solar energy. Yep. The state only has 2 power companies, both private companies. They are worried too much solar will cut into electric profits. So, the state limits it. Yay Tea Party governor!!!
> 
> Furman Univ is maxed out, but, says they could power most of their campus with solar. RW govt wont let them. Shame.



HUH?



> *Private industry? Welllll-----well they are now, thanks to; "authorized by Congress, signed by President George W. Bush, and awarded under President Obama."*



Blows that talking point out of the water..try a new one


----------



## Skull Pilot

francoHFW said:


> So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.



If the volt is so good then why all the tax breaks for people who buy it?


----------



## mudwhistle

francoHFW said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzz Thanks Rush. Get a hybrid truck, obviously. Silly. Can you smell the brainwashing? lol For hater dupes, it's "unpatriotic" to by a hybrid/electric- unbelievable...



If you want to go around trying to rub everyone's noses in it, it helps if you know what you're talking about. It has to be practical or it's just something that liberals like talking about that never works in real life.

It's nice that somebody has developed an electric car. The problem is getting it to the point where it's affordable and convenient in this country. The market drives the industry and if there is no market for it then there will be no demand. And if you can't make it affordable or at the very least something that everyone can use then it doesn't matter how cool it sounds.


----------



## Stephanie

what is about libs and these CARS...aren't people allowed to drive WHAT THEY WANT?

Good grief


----------



## Sunni Man

francoHFW said:


> Obama did enough in his first 6 months to deserve the Nobel,


Would you please elaborate on exactly what Obama accomplished during his first 6 months to warrant a Nobel prize??   ..


----------



## ScienceRocks

Skull Pilot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the volt is so good then why all the tax breaks for people who buy it?
Click to expand...


The government wants to shift away from the middle east energy policy. Gots to invest to do that...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Matthew said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the volt is so good then why all the tax breaks for people who buy it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government wants to shift away from the middle east energy policy. Gots to invest to do that...
Click to expand...


Sorry but no.

The government wasted our money bailing out GM and had to prop them up so as not to look stupid.

If an electric car can't compete in the market on its own then it's not worth buying.


----------



## deltex1

Waiting for Obabble to announce we all have a right to own a Tesla.


----------



## francoHFW

Stephanie said:


> what is about libs and these CARS...aren't people allowed to drive WHAT THEY WANT?
> 
> Good grief



Well, Dems want you to know the TRUTH about Volts and ACA, which you haven't got yet from your BS propaganda media, FOOL. LOL!


----------



## Stephanie

francoHFW said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is about libs and these CARS...aren't people allowed to drive WHAT THEY WANT?
> 
> Good grief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Dems want you to know the TRUTH about Volts and ACA, which you haven't got yet from your BS propaganda media, FOOL. LOL!
Click to expand...


what do I care, I can't AFFORD one anyway and I can't AFFORD THE electric bills to charge the wonderful cars...

do you think of those things for the American people or you just post willy nilly and being a Dem you DON'T CARE who can afford to own one?


----------



## Skull Pilot

francoHFW said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is about libs and these CARS...aren't people allowed to drive WHAT THEY WANT?
> 
> Good grief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Dems want you to know the TRUTH about Volts and ACA, which you haven't got yet from your BS propaganda media, FOOL. LOL!
Click to expand...


The truth about the volt is that it would not have sold without the tax breaks.

And Obamacare is so good that the president had to issue waivers and delays for over 30 percent of the legislation.


----------



## francoHFW

Sunni Man said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did enough in his first 6 months to deserve the Nobel,
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please elaborate on exactly what Obama accomplished during his first 6 months to warrant a Nobel prize??   ..
Click to expand...


Print the rest of the quote, Tea Party BSer...brought the USA back to leadership and intelligence in the world. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Wyatt earp

francoHFW said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did enough in his first 6 months to deserve the Nobel,
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please elaborate on exactly what Obama accomplished during his first 6 months to warrant a Nobel prize??   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Print the rest of the quote, Tea Party BSer...brought the USA back to leadership and intelligence in the world. You wouldn't understand.
Click to expand...


Leadership? Just like Putin telling Obozo to fuck off? Bwahahahahahahahaha.....


----------



## francoHFW

How many tax breaks did it get, again, dupe? Sorry about turning around your DEPRESSION! 

You a-holes do EVERYTHING you can to delay ACA, and then complain about delays! Pub dupes. SO DAMN DUMB, fighting for the greedy idiot rich GOP that has ruined you and the country. A "un-American" disgrace...


----------



## Stephanie

francoHFW said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did enough in his first 6 months to deserve the Nobel,
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please elaborate on exactly what Obama accomplished during his first 6 months to warrant a Nobel prize??   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Print the rest of the quote, Tea Party BSer...brought the USA back to leadership and intelligence in the world. You wouldn't understand.
Click to expand...


Well how lovely, now if only THE AMERCIAN people felt that way..but the world can bow down and kiss the ground he walks on


----------



## Sunni Man

francoHFW said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did enough in his first 6 months to deserve the Nobel,
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please elaborate on exactly what Obama accomplished during his first 6 months to warrant a Nobel prize??   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Print the rest of the quote, Tea Party BSer...brought the USA back to leadership and intelligence in the world.
Click to expand...

Please provide an example of his leadership and intelligence bringing  the USA "back to the world" during his first 6 months in office.

Thank You    ..


----------



## Edgetho

francoHFW said:


> Volt now selling as hoped- only took 3 years to get past the PUB BS sabotage campaign. Fecking a-holes, hater dupes...WTF is wrong with you people, in the end?



GM Now Losing $59,000 on Every Chevy Volt Sold | FrontPage Magazine

The left in this Country is brilliant


----------



## Stephanie

Franco is as unhinged as rdean...gotta show their HATE daily..

what is with these libs being so UNHINGED and WHY so much?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Shouldn't this thread be in the Automotive Forum??


----------



## Edgetho

From the commie rag, motherlessjones...

On their own, with out gubmint help, Tesla goes under.

Tesla Motors Earns $26 Million in the 2nd Quarter?Thanks to the Government | Mother Jones



> Tesla's modest first-quarter profit relied on $68 million from zero-emission-vehicle (ZEV) credits it sold to other, less environmentally friendly car companies under a California emissions mandate. There's also the $7,500 federal tax break for people who buy electric vehicles, which makes its pricey cars more affordable.
> 
> As for today's results. Tesla earned $51 million on ZEV credits, without which it would not have been able to report a profit.



That said, I like technology.  I like the fact that the gubmint is helping technology move forward.

What I don't like is dimocraps.  EVERYTHING they do is couched in a half-truth surrounded by a lie and pushed by bullies.

Everything.

I love technology but I hate lying bullies.....

Mostly the lying.  I can handle bullies.


----------



## FA_Q2

francoHFW said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The care has decent range, one of the few, so it is likely the first that I would say is actually ready for the market at large.  The volt is a joke as hybrids usually are.  As they are still gas based and I had a friend getting almost 50 miles to the gallon on a pure gas vehicle back in the 90s these hybrids are a BS phase.  Electric cars will eventually replace the gas vehicle simply because they are cleaner, quieter and easier to maintain.
> 
> The funny thing is that you seem to think that the right does not like electric cars.  That is, of course, a fabricated pile of horse manure from you.  The right has nothing against electric cars.  Instead, they can acknowledge reality in a way that you seem unable to grasp.  Electric cars are not ready for the greater market, it is that simple.  They are going to replace gas vehicles no matter what  the one thing you can count on is that technology is going to move forward.  They do not need government subsidies or government handouts to do so either.  You, on the left, seem unable to grasp that reality.  You think that nothing can move forward without nanny government there to assist its rise.  That is utter bullshit and is one of the reasons that we see so many failures.  There are products that should never even have made it to market but they do because the government is there it ensure that they do.
> 
> These cars are going to become a reality no matter what.  They are not going to be big though until the first purchasers take the brunt of the cost for the infrastructure.   The tesla S, hopefully, will be one of the first that forces that infrastructure in place.  We need battery swapping stations (charging is simply NOT an option as a 30 min wait to get back on the road is unacceptable) like gas stations all over the nation.  They will come regardless of government and regardless of your asinine fear of republicans fighting against something that they were never actually fighting in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Sean Rushbeck never said a word about the Volt, Fisker, or Tesla ...lol- Are you an idiot or a liar? They ruined the Volt for years and killed the Fisker, dingbat. Now they're fighting the Tesla - pandering to the car dealer/maker lobbyists. Read something. Already got Tesla shops banned in Texas.
> 
> The Volt is a great car, Motor Trend car of the year 2010, and didn't get past the tidal wave of Pubcrappe until recently. *Your party and dupes like you are *an "un-American" (TIME) disgrace.
Click to expand...


What party would that be Mr. Dingbat.

That is your problem; you dont see anything outside of rage and hate.  You are likely the most spiteful and hate filled person on this site which is quite an accomplishment.  You even mate the spittle flinging far, far, far right wingers look somewhat sane.

No one is at war with electric vehicles; they are against asinine government subsidies for such.  You know, the same way that the government has no right subsidizing Wal-Mart or Exxon Mobil but for some reason you would back them subsidizing your masters companies.

We call that hypocritical, something that you seem quite skilled at.


----------



## Edgetho

Rat in the Hat said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the Automotive Forum??



Why pollute an Automotive forum that is intended to be apolitical with this garbage?


----------



## Stephanie

ALL this hate thrown at people all over A FUCKING CAR

unbelievable..and bucs jumps right on the stupid wagon with his dumb comment..glad you're an EX-Conservative


----------



## Claudette

Skull Pilot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volt now selling as hoped- only took 3 years to get past the PUB BS sabotage campaign. Fecking a-holes, hater dupes...WTF is wrong with you people, in the end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason the volt sold at all was the fact that the government gave our tax dollars away to anyone stupid enough to buy one as incentives.
Click to expand...


Yup and a good portion of them were bought for Govt with our tax dollars. 

Volt? What a joke.


----------



## Skull Pilot

francoHFW said:


> How many tax breaks did it get, again, dupe? Sorry about turning around your DEPRESSION!



The Dolt got a $7500 tax credit....

Chevy Volt Federal Tax Credit ? Form 8936 (2013 Update) | MyChevroletVolt.com

You give anyone 7500 towards a car and it will sell regardless of how good it is.




> You a-holes do EVERYTHING you can to delay ACA, and then complain about delays! Pub dupes. SO DAMN DUMB, fighting for the greedy idiot rich GOP that has ruined you and the country. A "un-American" disgrace...



I am not a republican the fact is that the president signed the delays and waivers for over 30% of his legislation That is not partisan it is a fact.

If Obamacare is so good why do some people need a presidential waiver to opt out?


----------



## FA_Q2

daveman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla S- "Best, safest car EVER", 300 mile range. free 1/2 hr charge. Pubs can't OMG
> ...stop him lol. This guy is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you afford one?  No.
> 
> Can I afford one?  No.
> 
> Can 90% of America afford one?  No.
Click to expand...

You are not supposed to be able to afford one.  I would be that you did not buy the first real big screen flat TV&#8217;s that were retailing over 30,000 bucks either.  People that are not rich are not supposed t be able to afford first runs in new tech.  We need the rich dingbats that have so much money that they just want the flash to pay the standup costs before anyone else can get them.

Considering that the standup is going to need a vast support system I would not be surprised that the costs continue to be unreachable for 99 percent of Americans for another decade or so.


Matthew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla S- "Best, safest car EVER", 300 mile range. free 1/2 hr charge. Pubs can't OMG
> ...stop him lol. This guy is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you afford one?  No.
> 
> Can I afford one?  No.
> 
> Can 90% of America afford one?  No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tesla S is made for the upper middle class and the rich. True story.
Click to expand...

Not really.  Only the rich because not only is it close to a hundred K but you also need ANOTHER vehicle so that you can go longer distances.  The Tesla S is more like the third car &#8211; the one that you want to tool around in for fun or show off to your neighbors.

That&#8217;s fine though, we NEED those moves with new tech to fund getting reasonable priced tech to the rest of us.


----------



## FA_Q2

Skull Pilot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the volt is so good then why all the tax breaks for people who buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government wants to shift away from the middle east energy policy. Gots to invest to do that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but no.
> 
> The government wasted our money bailing out GM and had to prop them up so as not to look stupid.
> 
> If an electric car can't compete in the market on its own then it's not worth buying.
Click to expand...

More importantly, if it can&#8217;t compete no amount of subsidy is going to help because the piss poor product will continue to be piss poor.  In the end it just wastes money as the market shifts right back as soon as the subsidy ends.  

All that subsidy does is make a company comfortable in producing a vehicle that can&#8217;t compete and essentially drives them against progress.  Without the subsidy, they would be forced to actually innovate something worthwhile.


----------



## deltex1

Weekly unemployment up by 13k...good for the market...maybe I can buy my tesla after all....


----------



## ScreamingEagle

as with almost all electric cars....the source of their battery power is still FOSSIL FUELS....will Obama open back up the coal mines....?


----------



## Sunni Man

ScreamingEagle said:


> as with almost all electric cars....the source of their battery power is still FOSSIL FUELS....will Obama open back up the coal mines....?


That is way too deep into reality for liberals/progressives to comprehend.  ..


----------



## francoHFW

Guess what- a huge electric plant is much more efficient than the gas power plant you have in your gas hog lol...

Read the links page 1, the Tesla S is a huge step forward, voted Motor Trend Car of the Year UNANAMOUSLY LOL. It stands on its own, can easily be a first car, especially in California where there are ALREADY Tesla charging service stations- 1/2 hour for free or swtching batteries in no time at all, and coming to other parts of the country very soon.

This car is better and cheaper than its gas competition. 400 hp, 0-60 4.2 seconds, 250-300 mile range, seats 5-7 in 2-3 roads, 17 inch GPS etc etc screen-by far the safest car ever, $70-105k. The owner of Tesla is amazing- also going into space, and behind that tube/800 mph people mover thing. $70-105k.

Could hater dupes be more stick in the mud moaners? It's unbelievable seeing the effects of gloom and doom brainwashing after 25 years or so.Thanks for the Depression, the stupidest wars ever, and the most mindless obstruction ever....hoping for your recovery.


----------



## Stephanie

francoHFW said:


> Guess what- a huge electric plant is much more efficient than the gas power plant you have in your gas hog lol...
> 
> Read the links page 1, the Tesla S is a huge step forward, voted Motor Trend Car of the Year UNANAMOUSLY LOL. It stands on its own, can easily be a first car, especially in California where there are ALREADY Tesla charging service stations- 1/2 hour for free or swtching batteries in no time at all, and coming to other parts of the country very soon.
> 
> This car is better and cheaper than its gas competition. 400 hp, 0-60 4.2 seconds, 250-300 mile range, seats 5-7 in 2-3 roads, 17 inch GPS etc etc screen-by far the safest car ever, $70-105k. The owner of Tesla is amazing- also going into space, and behind that tube/800 mph people mover thing. $70-105k.
> 
> *Could hater dupes be more stick in the mud moaners?* It's unbelievable seeing the effects of gloom and doom brainwashing after 25 years or so.Thanks for the Depression, the stupidest wars ever, and the most mindless obstruction ever....hoping for your recovery.



can you be a more hateful person? and all this over a FRIGGEN CAR?


----------



## cutter

Tesla couldn't get any of the money obama was throwing at electric car company's. The only way to success seems to be WITHOUT government help.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

francoHFW said:


> Guess what- a huge electric plant is much more efficient than the gas power plant you have in your gas hog lol...
> 
> Read the links page 1, the Tesla S is a huge step forward, voted Motor Trend Car of the Year UNANAMOUSLY LOL. It stands on its own, can easily be a first car, especially in California where there are ALREADY Tesla charging service stations- 1/2 hour for free or swtching batteries in no time at all, and coming to other parts of the country very soon.
> 
> This car is better and cheaper than its gas competition. 400 hp, 0-60 4.2 seconds, 250-300 mile range, seats 5-7 in 2-3 roads, 17 inch GPS etc etc screen-by far the safest car ever, $70-105k. The owner of Tesla is amazing- also going into space, and behind that tube/800 mph people mover thing. $70-105k.
> 
> Could hater dupes be more stick in the mud moaners? It's unbelievable seeing the effects of gloom and doom brainwashing after 25 years or so.Thanks for the Depression, the stupidest wars ever, and the most mindless obstruction ever....hoping for your recovery.



if coal-fired electric plants are more efficient then why is BO closing them...?

and the electric cars may be fine for those in lala land.....however for those in snow country it becomes a problem.....sorry boss i can't come in 'cause my battery is frozen....


----------



## francoHFW

cutter said:


> Tesla couldn't get any of the money obama was throwing at electric car company's. The only way to success seems to be WITHOUT government help.



Maybe in the Pub Alternate Universe, but on planet Earth, they got a 250 million dollar loan- .


----------



## hboats

mudwhistle said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why was it a Pub thing to wreck the Volt? This Tesla guy also does space, that 800 mph passenger tube lol....AND good nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franco, you think the "pubs" are out to get you. You think they are in your closet and hiding under your bed. Most paranoid liberal I've ever seen. If you didn't notice, what part of our infrastructure is ready to handle hybrids? None of it. The car needs to be charged, yet the only place you can charge it is your home. It's big weakness? It can't go on long road trips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another is it can't pull heavy loads like boats and trailers without quickly running out of juice...........
Click to expand...


And I'd love to see how it will handle sitting outside for the day in the heart of winter in the Northern United States.  You know what cold does to batteries, right?  The fact is that before an electric car can be a viable option to replace the combustion engine they will have to work out all of the problems that will come with it.  Yeah, in Southern states it may work reasonably well, but we don't all live in warm weather year around states.

Rick (hboats)


----------



## Katzndogz

If the government just bought us all a new Tesla, it would be the best selling car on the planet.

Did the government go oops when it jumped the gun by buying up all those Volts?


----------



## francoHFW

Stephanie said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what- a huge electric plant is much more efficient than the gas power plant you have in your gas hog lol...
> 
> Read the links page 1, the Tesla S is a huge step forward, voted Motor Trend Car of the Year UNANAMOUSLY LOL. It stands on its own, can easily be a first car, especially in California where there are ALREADY Tesla charging service stations- 1/2 hour for free or swtching batteries in no time at all, and coming to other parts of the country very soon.
> 
> This car is better and cheaper than its gas competition. 400 hp, 0-60 4.2 seconds, 250-300 mile range, seats 5-7 in 2-3 roads, 17 inch GPS etc etc screen-by far the safest car ever, $70-105k. The owner of Tesla is amazing- also going into space, and behind that tube/800 mph people mover thing. $70-105k.
> 
> *Could hater dupes be more stick in the mud moaners?* It's unbelievable seeing the effects of gloom and doom brainwashing after 25 years or so.Thanks for the Depression, the stupidest wars ever, and the most mindless obstruction ever....hoping for your recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you be a more hateful person? and all this over a FRIGGEN CAR?
Click to expand...


Praying for your recovery, total chump of the greedy idiot rich GOP. I don't hate you at all, I hate the new BS hater GOP- and half its voters ARE brainwashed, snarling haters who think everything is them and Rush Seanbeck Savages versus commies LOL. 

These cars, which the GOP has ruined for years with total BS fear mongering- it's just like other parts of the recovery and ACA. Read something.

Obama has closed the worst polluting coal plants. Period.


----------



## g5000

The cost of a Tesla is prohibitive.  You'd have to drive it for quite a few  years before you break even on the money you saved in gas.  And then it would be time to change the batteries.

We're talking about the more expensive 85 kw-h batteries here, not the 60 kw-h ones.  You have to have the 85 kw-h ones to get that 300 mile range you'v been bragging about.

So how much are batteries anyway?



> Assuming someone can pry a 900lb energy storage system out of the car and that your insurance won't pay (my insurance covers it), Tesla has said that the replacement cost is about $30,000. That being said, you can buy the pre-paid replacement option for $12,000.



Battery Replacement Cost | Forums | Tesla Motors


$12,000 will buy 3000 gallons of gas.  3000 gallons will take you 90,000 miles in a $20,000 car.


----------



## g5000

Oh.  Another thing Tesla doesn't tell you.

Tesla owners who leave their car in an airport parking lot for two weeks come home to a brick.



> Tesla Motors' lineup of all-electric vehicles &#8212; its existing Roadster, almost certainly its impending Model S, and possibly its future Model X &#8212; apparently suffer from a severe limitation that can largely destroy the value of the vehicle. If the battery is ever totally discharged, the owner is left with what Tesla describes as a "brick": a completely immobile vehicle that cannot be started or even pushed down the street. The only known remedy is for the owner to pay Tesla approximately $40,000 to replace the entire battery. Unlike practically every other modern car problem, neither Tesla's warranty nor typical car insurance policies provide any protection from this major financial loss.



http://jalopnik.com/5887265/tesla-motors-devastating-design-problem


----------



## Rat in the Hat

francoHFW said:


> Guess what- a huge electric plant is much more efficient than the gas power plant you have in your gas hog lol...
> 
> Read the links page 1, the Tesla S is a huge step forward, voted Motor Trend Car of the Year UNANAMOUSLY LOL. It stands on its own, can easily be a first car, especially in California where there are ALREADY Tesla charging service stations- 1/2 hour for free or swtching batteries in no time at all, and coming to other parts of the country very soon.
> 
> This car is better and cheaper than its gas competition. 400 hp, 0-60 4.2 seconds, 250-300 mile range, seats 5-7 in 2-3 roads, 17 inch GPS etc etc screen-by far the safest car ever, $70-105k. The owner of Tesla is amazing- also going into space, and behind that tube/800 mph people mover thing. $70-105k.
> 
> Could hater dupes be more stick in the mud moaners? It's unbelievable seeing the effects of gloom and doom brainwashing after 25 years or so.Thanks for the Depression, the stupidest wars ever, and the most mindless obstruction ever....hoping for your recovery.





> switching batteries in no time at all



How many batteries are they going to keep in stock and charged for switching out? If these cars catch on, and 30 cars show up at the same time for switch-outs, will they have enough on hand or will some folks just have to be told "So sorry, go wait in line to plug in"?


----------



## FJO

ScreamingEagle said:


> as with almost all electric cars....the source of their battery power is still FOSSIL FUELS....will Obama open back up the coal mines....?



The Tesla owners should remember that their car should be plugged in to ONLY those outlets where the electricity was produced by wind turbine or solar panel, in order to avoid being called a bloody hypocrite.


----------



## francoHFW

g5000 said:


> The cost of a Tesla is prohibitive.  You'd have to drive it for quite a few  years before you break even on the money you saved in gas.  And then it would be time to change the batteries.
> 
> We're talking about the more expensive 85 kw-h batteries here, not the 60 kw-h ones.  You have to have the 85 kw-h ones to get that 300 mile range you'v been bragging about.
> 
> So how much are batteries anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming someone can pry a 900lb energy storage system out of the car and that your insurance won't pay (my insurance covers it), Tesla has said that the replacement cost is about $30,000. That being said, you can buy the pre-paid replacement option for $12,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery Replacement Cost | Forums | Tesla Motors
> 
> 
> $12,000 will buy 3000 gallons of gas.  3000 gallons will take you 90,000 miles in a $20,000 car.
Click to expand...


What total BS. So your 400 hp, 0-60 in 4.2 sec 5-7 passenger car gets 30 mpg? LOL BS, double that to 24k for 90K miles, and with Tesla you get FREE electricity and free new batteries if you're smart. Now people can afford one.


----------



## Jarlaxle

You forget the Tesla having the serious design flaw of turning into a white elephant needing a *FORTY THOUSAND DOLLAR REPAIR* that can be caused JUST BY LEAVING THE THING PARKED FOR A WEEK!  You also conveniently forget that Tesla not only doesn't warn their customers about it, but *they lie about it!*

God and goddess, Frankie, are you really THIS FUCKING *STUPID*?!


----------



## Star

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volt now selling as hoped- only took 3 years to get past the PUB BS sabotage campaign. Fecking a-holes, hater dupes...WTF is wrong with you people, in the end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any problem with the car.
> 
> Its going to be great for those 1%ers that have $100k laying around.
> 
> Of course I'd perfer to buy a new Stingray Vette and use the extra $40k to buy gas for 240,000 miles.
Click to expand...

 


If your simplistic solution were all there was to it, you might be right but-----but figure it out carbon 
suckers - do the arithmetic....

Click here for cost calculator: 
*Gas / Electric Vehicle Cost Comparison*
Compare your gasoline car to my 1959 Henny, or enter the values of your own EV.


Gas Cost per Mile - $0.121
Electric Cost per Mile - $0.059 
*Electric Wins!! 51.23% Cheaper *&#9756; *in the black*

...Voila, electric costs less.
BTW, when replacing the authors values with your car's values be sure to add theHawk's $40K worth of gas (chuckle).
.


----------



## Edgetho

Jarlaxle said:


> You forget the Tesla having the serious design flaw of turning into a white elephant needing a *FORTY THOUSAND DOLLAR REPAIR* that can be caused JUST BY LEAVING THE THING PARKED FOR A WEEK!  You also conveniently forget that Tesla not only doesn't warn their customers about it, but *they lie about it!*
> 
> God and goddess, Frankie, are you really THIS FUCKING *STUPID*?!




Yes, he is.

That said, I still like the idea of all-electric cars.

I like a lot of the same things dimocraps like.

I just don't like dimocraps because they're pathological liars and they'd fuck up a one-car-funeral


----------



## Star

FJO said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> as with almost all electric cars....the source of their battery power is still FOSSIL FUELS....will Obama open back up the coal mines....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tesla owners should remember that their car should be plugged in to ONLY those outlets where the electricity was produced by wind turbine or solar panel, in order to avoid being called a bloody hypocrite.
Click to expand...

 

Sounds good to me - they already exist and-----and will soon be seen all over the country but-----but if you want to carry your charging station with you - Volvo has the answer.

Beginning in September; One of the most unique electric car charging designs from a major manufacturer was unveiled this week by Volvo. The major car company revealed a new portable electric car *charging pavilion that fits in the cars trunk.*

The unit consists of a flexible mesh structure held in place by bendable fiber rods. It functions as an actual solar panel pavilion over the car  providing shade underneath, for example. But it also is embedded with photovoltaic cells which will absorb energy from both the sun and from indoor light sources, and can then be used to charge the plug-in electric car.

When finished charging, it folds into the trunk. Riders can then head to the next destination with full (solar) capabilities to charge the vehicle again.

<snip>
.


----------



## francoHFW

Edgetho said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget the Tesla having the serious design flaw of turning into a white elephant needing a *FORTY THOUSAND DOLLAR REPAIR* that can be caused JUST BY LEAVING THE THING PARKED FOR A WEEK!  You also conveniently forget that Tesla not only doesn't warn their customers about it, but *they lie about it!*
> 
> God and goddess, Frankie, are you really THIS FUCKING *STUPID*?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is.
> 
> That said, I still like the idea of all-electric cars.
> 
> I like a lot of the same things dimocraps like.
> 
> I just don't like dimocraps because they're pathological liars and they'd fuck up a one-car-funeral
Click to expand...


Actully, hater dupes, of course it's the Pub Propaganda Machine lying to you, as always. They've fixed the problem with a software change, and it took weeks or months for it to happen before that. Like everything you know about the meltdown, O-Care, the Volt, the Fisker etc etc, totally discredited BS. But carry on making fools of yourselves and rooting against America, brainwashed functional morons. Google it and look at ANY car website...

The case of the Tesla brick  Tech News and Analysis - GigaOM
gigaom.com/2012/02/22/the-case-of-the-tesla-brick/ - Cached
Feb 22, 2012 ... Tesla Roadsters lined up outside of the Model S Beta Customer event ... 
problems  but it is true that after a really long period of time without a charge 
early Tesla Roadster batteries can go dead. ... Tesla batteries can remain 
unplugged for weeks (even months), without reaching zero state of charge.


----------



## francoHFW

Rat in the Hat said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what- a huge electric plant is much more efficient than the gas power plant you have in your gas hog lol...
> 
> Read the links page 1, the Tesla S is a huge step forward, voted Motor Trend Car of the Year UNANAMOUSLY LOL. It stands on its own, can easily be a first car, especially in California where there are ALREADY Tesla charging service stations- 1/2 hour for free or swtching batteries in no time at all, and coming to other parts of the country very soon.
> 
> This car is better and cheaper than its gas competition. 400 hp, 0-60 4.2 seconds, 250-300 mile range, seats 5-7 in 2-3 roads, 17 inch GPS etc etc screen-by far the safest car ever, $70-105k. The owner of Tesla is amazing- also going into space, and behind that tube/800 mph people mover thing. $70-105k.
> 
> Could hater dupes be more stick in the mud moaners? It's unbelievable seeing the effects of gloom and doom brainwashing after 25 years or so.Thanks for the Depression, the stupidest wars ever, and the most mindless obstruction ever....hoping for your recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switching batteries in no time at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many batteries are they going to keep in stock and charged for switching out? If these cars catch on, and 30 cars show up at the same time for switch-outs, will they have enough on hand or will some folks just have to be told "So sorry, go wait in line to plug in"?
Click to expand...


50- Now instead of asking ignorant questions or listening to Pubcrappe, you can use the greatest research tool ever invented, your COMPUTER, and google it fer chrissake. There are 10 pages of Pubcrappe websites and some car sites that tell, gasp, the commie truth. Pub dupes!


----------



## Dot Com

g5000 said:


> The cost of a Tesla is prohibitive.  You'd have to drive it for quite a few  years before you break even on the money you saved in gas.  And then it would be time to change the batteries.
> 
> We're talking about the more expensive 85 kw-h batteries here, not the 60 kw-h ones.  You have to have the 85 kw-h ones to get that 300 mile range you'v been bragging about.
> 
> So how much are batteries anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming someone can pry a 900lb energy storage system out of the car and that your insurance won't pay (my insurance covers it), Tesla has said that the replacement cost is about $30,000. That being said, you can buy the pre-paid replacement option for $12,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery Replacement Cost | Forums | Tesla Motors
> 
> 
> $12,000 will buy 3000 gallons of gas.  3000 gallons will take you 90,000 miles in a $20,000 car.
Click to expand...


two weeks? where you get that figure?

anyway, that can be minimized/obviated w/ a trickle charger or voltage maintainer. Not a huge expense. 

Keep in mind, we're paying Trillions in oil externalities to maintain the oil-flow addiction through  wars, constant patrols in the Gulf, and alliances w/ people who wouldn't piss in our mouths if our teeth were on fire.


----------



## FA_Q2

Star said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volt now selling as hoped- only took 3 years to get past the PUB BS sabotage campaign. Fecking a-holes, hater dupes...WTF is wrong with you people, in the end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any problem with the car.
> 
> Its going to be great for those 1%ers that have $100k laying around.
> 
> Of course I'd perfer to buy a new Stingray Vette and use the extra $40k to buy gas for 240,000 miles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your simplistic solution were all there was to it, you might be right but-----but figure it out carbon
> suckers - do the arithmetic....
> 
> Click here for cost calculator:
> *Gas / Electric Vehicle Cost Comparison*
> Compare your gasoline car to my 1959 Henny, or enter the values of your own EV.
> 
> 
> Gas Cost per Mile - $0.121
> Electric Cost per Mile - $0.059
> *Electric Wins!! 51.23% Cheaper *&#9756; *in the black*
> 
> ...Voila, electric costs less.
> BTW, when replacing the authors values with your car's values be sure to add theHawk's $40K worth of gas (chuckle).
> .
Click to expand...


Thats only true when the cost comes down.  Right now the vehicle itself costs almost 100K and you still need another vehicle because of the limitations of that one.  IOW, only a toy for the wealthy atm.  Again though, that is a stage in ALL new tech that it MUST go through so that the costs can come down for the rest of us.  At some point, the cars will come down to the 30K range and be for everyone.  Right now, that is simply not the case.  I could care less what the savings per mile are if I am required to up front five times what I am willing to spend on a vehicle.


----------



## Old Rocks

GOP. It is starting to stand for really dumb people. 

Oppose EV's, that have the potential to liberate many of us from the use of fossil fuel. Buy an EV, put solar on your home's roof, grid parrallel, and power both your vehicle and home. At present prices, if you do the work of mounting the solar panels yourself, your payback is under five years. After that, you are powering your home and vehicle for free. 

As the batteries increase in capacity, and decrease in cost, the range of the EV will go up, and the cost decline.


----------



## Old Rocks

FA_Q2 said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any problem with the car.
> 
> Its going to be great for those 1%ers that have $100k laying around.
> 
> Of course I'd perfer to buy a new Stingray Vette and use the extra $40k to buy gas for 240,000 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your simplistic solution were all there was to it, you might be right but-----but figure it out carbon
> suckers - do the arithmetic....
> 
> Click here for cost calculator:
> *Gas / Electric Vehicle Cost Comparison*
> Compare your gasoline car to my 1959 Henny, or enter the values of your own EV.
> 
> 
> Gas Cost per Mile - $0.121
> Electric Cost per Mile - $0.059
> *Electric Wins!! 51.23% Cheaper *&#9756; *in the black*
> 
> ...Voila, electric costs less.
> BTW, when replacing the authors values with your car's values be sure to add theHawk's $40K worth of gas (chuckle).
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats only true when the cost comes down.  Right now the vehicle itself costs almost 100K and you still need another vehicle because of the limitations of that one.  IOW, only a toy for the wealthy atm.  Again though, that is a stage in ALL new tech that it MUST go through so that the costs can come down for the rest of us.  At some point, the cars will come down to the 30K range and be for everyone.  Right now, that is simply not the case.  I could care less what the savings per mile are if I am required to up front five times what I am willing to spend on a vehicle.
Click to expand...


As the number of charging stations increase, the ability of the Tesla's for long range trips will increase. As far as the cost of the Tesla is concerned, it is right in line with the other high end sports sedans. And exceeds all them in features. 

An increase of battery capacity by a factor of 2 will make the Tesla very viable for long range trips. And there are labs with working batteries with 4 to 10 times the capacity of the present lithium ion batteries. 

And then you will have Fords, Chevys, and the other less expensive EVs with 200 to 300 mile ranges. With batteries that cost far less than todays batteries. In the meantime, the price of fossil fuels will just keep rising.


----------



## Stephanie

Old Rocks said:


> GOP. It is starting to stand for really dumb people.
> 
> Oppose EV's, that have the potential to liberate many of us from the use of fossil fuel. Buy an EV, put solar on your home's roof, grid parrallel, and power both your vehicle and home. At present prices, if you do the work of mounting the solar panels yourself, your payback is under five years. After that, you are powering your home and vehicle for free.
> 
> As the batteries increase in capacity, and decrease in cost, the range of the EV will go up, and the cost decline.



go liberate yourself, you can BUY ONE TODAY..you can AFFORD IT more frikken power to you..the only dumb ones in this is you and the OP using a damn car for your hate


----------



## Dot Com

Old Rocks said:


> GOP. It is starting to stand for really dumb people.
> 
> Oppose EV's, that have the potential to liberate many of us from the use of fossil fuel. Buy an EV, put solar on your home's roof, grid parrallel, and power both your vehicle and home. At present prices, if you do the work of mounting the solar panels yourself, your payback is under five years. After that, you are powering your home and vehicle for free.
> 
> As the batteries increase in capacity, and decrease in cost, the range of the EV will go up, and the cost decline.



didn't Raygun remove the solar panels from the WH when he and nancy moved in? they can't stand the idea of using anything but oil, MUCH of it imported w/ the help of gunships in the Gulf. Subsidies to weapons manufacturers is a stealth tax for fossil fuels. Pub dupes have no prob enriching the defense contractors w/ their tax dollars.


----------



## francoHFW

Give me a break- this is politics, and bad for Pubs and dupes, as always...

If you can't afford a100g car that can have ZERO fuel costs, get a Volt, Leaf etc etc.


----------



## Stephanie

francoHFW said:


> Give me a break- this is politics, and bad for Pubs and dupes, as always...
> 
> If you can't afford a100g car that can have ZERO fuel costs, get a Volt, Leaf etc etc.



go get a life, it's none of your business what others drive..

scratch a damn liberal find a frikken control freak FASCIST


----------



## Star

FA_Q2 said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any problem with the car.
> 
> Its going to be great for those 1%ers that have $100k laying around.
> 
> Of course I'd perfer to buy a new Stingray Vette and use the extra $40k to buy gas for 240,000 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your simplistic solution were all there was to it, you might be right but-----but figure it out carbon
> suckers - do the arithmetic....
> 
> Click here for cost calculator:
> *Gas / Electric Vehicle Cost Comparison*
> Compare your gasoline car to my 1959 Henny, or enter the values of your own EV.
> 
> 
> Gas Cost per Mile - $0.121
> Electric Cost per Mile - $0.059
> *Electric Wins!! 51.23% Cheaper *&#9756; *in the black*
> 
> ...Voila, electric costs less.
> BTW, when replacing the authors values with your car's values be sure to add theHawk's $40K worth of gas (chuckle).
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats only true when the cost comes down. Right now the vehicle itself costs almost 100K and you still need another vehicle because of the limitations of that one. IOW, only a toy for the wealthy atm. Again though, that is a stage in ALL new tech that it MUST go through so that the costs can come down for the rest of us. At some point, the cars will come down to the 30K range and be for everyone. Right now, that is simply not the case. I could care less what the savings per mile are if I am required to up front five times what I am willing to spend on a vehicle.
Click to expand...

 

LOL - Only a Republican's mind can conjure $62K - $70K to be "almost $100K" and-----and only in exceptional situations like torturing your children until their bladders burst et al, will you "need" another vehicle but-----but check it out, click the link I posted in a previous message - type in your own clunker's values - the Tesla looks pretty good against most luxury vehicles then-----then check out the pricing, features and benefits below:

*PRICING*
At the base price of $62,400, including the $7,500 Federal Tax Credit, Model S comes equipped with a 60 kWh battery, 19 wheels, black textile and synthetic leather interior, 17 touchscreen, seven speaker sound system with AM/FM/HD radio, mobile connector, and a J1772 charging adapter.

To qualify for the Federal Tax Credit, you must purchase Model S new for your use, not for resale. The credit is applied when you file your annual taxes with qualification contingent upon your adjusted gross income. We recommend speaking with a tax professional for further details.

Model S has insurance premiums consistent with other cars in its class.
Financing rates are determined by the financial institution and are based on individual credit history. Learn more about the true cost of ownership.

*VEHICLE*

*Model S does not use gasoline.*

Model S is engineered to perform in both hot and cold climates.

Model S is a rear wheel drive vehicle. 

Model S Performance accelerates to 60 mph in 4.2 seconds and features unique exterior accents as well as a custom interior.

Model S Signature and Model S Signature Performance vehicles are no longer available in North America. 

Model S is equipped with eight airbags. 

Model S is child-seat ready. It features the LATCH (Lower Anchors and Tethers for Children) System that eliminates the use of seat belts to secure child safety seats. There are two LATCH System anchors in the second row seats.

Model S is engineered with the intent to achieve 2013 five-star NHTSA safety ratings. Final safety data is not yet available.

17 Touchscreen connectivity packages will be available soon.
Model S comes with a 4 year or 50,000 mile (whichever comes first) new vehicle limited warranty.

An additional warranty covers the battery and varies by capacity. The 60 kWh battery is covered for 8 years or 125,000 miles, whichever comes first. The largest battery, 85 kWh, is covered for eight years and unlimited miles.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Waitwaitwait...for SEVENTY GRAND, you don't even get leather seats?!  Cloth and vinyl seats on a $70,000 car?  *Seriously?!?!*


----------



## daveman

francoHFW said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla S- "Best, safest car EVER", 300 mile range. free 1/2 hr charge. Pubs can't OMG
> ...stop him lol. This guy is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you afford one?  No.
> 
> Can I afford one?  No.
> 
> Can 90% of America afford one?  No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Tesla S? So how many 400 hp, 0-60 in 4.2 seconds, 130 mph 5-7 passenger, best safety rating ever by far,sports car handling sedans can you afford? Even for 70-100k bucks? Brainwashed ignorance at work...just like ACA.
> 
> A Volt is now 25k. But you farmers seem to need a TRUCK lol. They have them too.
Click to expand...

I can't afford a gas-powered car that performs to those sports-car specs.  Neither can 90% of America.

Electric vehicles are simply a niche market, for now.  They make silly people feel smug about "saving the planet".


----------



## Rat in the Hat

francoHFW said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what- a huge electric plant is much more efficient than the gas power plant you have in your gas hog lol...
> 
> Read the links page 1, the Tesla S is a huge step forward, voted Motor Trend Car of the Year UNANAMOUSLY LOL. It stands on its own, can easily be a first car, especially in California where there are ALREADY Tesla charging service stations- 1/2 hour for free or swtching batteries in no time at all, and coming to other parts of the country very soon.
> 
> This car is better and cheaper than its gas competition. 400 hp, 0-60 4.2 seconds, 250-300 mile range, seats 5-7 in 2-3 roads, 17 inch GPS etc etc screen-by far the safest car ever, $70-105k. The owner of Tesla is amazing- also going into space, and behind that tube/800 mph people mover thing. $70-105k.
> 
> Could hater dupes be more stick in the mud moaners? It's unbelievable seeing the effects of gloom and doom brainwashing after 25 years or so.Thanks for the Depression, the stupidest wars ever, and the most mindless obstruction ever....hoping for your recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switching batteries in no time at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many batteries are they going to keep in stock and charged for switching out? If these cars catch on, and 30 cars show up at the same time for switch-outs, will they have enough on hand or will some folks just have to be told "So sorry, go wait in line to plug in"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50- Now instead of asking ignorant questions or listening to Pubcrappe, you can use the greatest research tool ever invented, your COMPUTER, and google it fer chrissake. There are 10 pages of Pubcrappe websites and some car sites that tell, gasp, the commie truth. Pub dupes!
Click to expand...


So instead of answering a simple question about the product you're touting, you tell me I have to do the research for you?? 

By the way, how much do you have invested in Tesla Motor Company?


----------



## testarosa

What's this Tesla you speak of?

I have a big block Chevelle and a 38 MPG 6 speed vette "economy daily driver".

Get that Keystone open and give me my share of horsepower while I'm here on Earth.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elfrb181oaI]4 wide Top Fuel Drag Race Z Max Dragway, Great veiw must see!!! 30,000+ H.P.!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Crackerjaxon

It's a step in the right direction.  As soon as we have efficient solar chargers, and they're coming, we'll see an economic revolution.  It can't come soon enough.


----------

